# 9'2" VXT or Western Wideout?



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

No this isn't another "What plow should I buy" thread...well kinda. I'm putting a new plow on a 2011 F350 single cab single wheel. I had pretty much decided on a 9'2" VXT but then thought I'd give Western a call on the wideout. Got quoted $6300 installed on the Wideout and he said they pretty much stopped selling V plows as everyone is going to the wideout because of the extra width vs. a V in scoop position, etc. So I talk to the Boss guy and get quoted $5200 installed on the 9'2" VXT, and he says everyone's getting rid of the wideouts and going back to the V's because of the reliability vs. the wideout. 
So I would like some real world feedback on what you guys are installing on your trucks today, new, with having the option of both. Not necessarily what you "would" buy if you could or why your V is better because it's paid for, etc. I need to get this hammered out in the next week or so. Real world feedback is appreciated.
Oh, primary use will be 20k-60k sq. ft. rectangular lots. I'm coming from mostly 8' straight blades with wings. 

Quotes:
Boss 8'2" VXT $5000
Boss 9'2" VXT $5200
Western Wideout $6300
these are installed prices.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we run a wide assortment of plows. primarily 8' and 9' fishers. but we also have many fisher 8.5 and 9.5 V. also a couple XLS (which is almost identicle to the wideout) and honestly the v plows are the way to go for opening up. but the XLS can easily run circles around the v plows when it comes to windrowing in an open lot. it just moves so much more per pass.

honestly though it is soley up to you.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Your prices on the Boss plows are the cheapest I've seen. Is that with or without Smart Lock cylinders?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I've just found a bunch of writeups on this exact debate. Didn't mean to post another of many threads on this subject. Seems from what I'm reading for my use the wideout is going to be more productive. Don't find myself opening up deep lots too often. Alot of my stuff is zero-little tolerance so it doesn't get a chance to build up to the point of needing "opened up."


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Camden;1092103 said:


> Your prices on the Boss plows are the cheapest I've seen. Is that with or without Smart Lock cylinders?


Didn't ask that. I'm not well versed on the Boss plows but I think that helps keep the V from going forward when backdragging is that correct?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I just bought a 9'2" VXT. Those are great prices for Boss plows.
My 810 Blizzard is fast in the open area's. I bought a 9'2" because I'm going to have an Ebling on the back but if I was running just a front blade I would have bought a 8'2" and put the wings on it. It will windroe almost as fast as a wideout but in scoop with the wings it will move way more snow.

You are correct about smart locks. They are under $300 if you get them at the same time as the plow. Still cheap pricing.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

For sure that is VXT pricing and not the normal V?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, he said he couldn't even get me pricing on the normal V because they haven't sold any since last year. Obviously he COULD if I wanted to but I didn't push the issue. 

I'm looking down at my notes and It's says 
8'2" VXT $5k
9'2" VXT +$200
install $300...I asked him how much to throw my 8' Meyer on my other truck so that's where the install price came from. Now there is a chance it's $300 on top of the prices listed above but I'm 99% sure that's not the case because I asked him about the separate install after we were done talking about the Boss plows.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

get the red one!

what kind of lots are you doing?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I find that a V plow is a necessity for us because of the crazy drifting that we get around here sometimes.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

for those prices you might as well do a 8.2 with wings, great setup


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going with the Western wideout on my 2011 DRW. The final deciding factor for me over the Blizzard power plow is dealer support during the storm. They are both the same distance from me in opposite directions, but the Western dealer is open 24hrs for support during the storms vs "extended" hours for the blizzard dealer.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i dont blame you, we have loved our blizzards (untill they changed their undercarriage and we have no clearance now) but the wester wide out is the same darn plow. we used to run v-blades and have changed most of the trucks over to blizzards version of the wide out since. you wont be sorry


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

gtstang462002;1094493 said:


> I am going with the Western wideout on my 2011 DRW. The final deciding factor for me over the Blizzard power plow is dealer support during the storm. They are both the same distance from me in opposite directions, but the Western dealer is open 24hrs for support during the storms vs "extended" hours for the blizzard dealer.


Just take your Blizzard to the Western dealer. Almost the same plow with a few things here and there.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1094551 said:


> Just take your Blizzard to the Western dealer. Almost the same plow with a few things here and there.


The Western dealer is also selling it to me $500 under the blizzard dealer (military discount that they offer). I am doing the install myself either way.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

good for you, might be time for me to think about western


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

gtstang462002;1094555 said:


> The Western dealer is also selling it to me $500 under the blizzard dealer (military discount that they offer). I am doing the install myself either way.


I'd still go Blizzard though. 855 lbs. is a bit too much to me to be rattling and bouncing around on a chain.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1094569 said:


> I'd still go Blizzard though. 855 lbs. is a bit too much to me to be rattling and bouncing around on a chain.


While the thought has crossed my mind, as I like the idea of a direct lift, but the chain lift has been around for an since they went away from winches pulling the plow up. The westerns around here have a decent name and the blizzards just don't seem to be around. That could be partially because the dealer that sounds like the pushy used car salesman though.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

The only thing i hate about blizzards is that the paint sucks just like ford white


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah the paint does go to heck pretty fast


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

we have 3 boss v's and a blizzard 810. for lots the blizzard will be faster than the V, but for driveways the V works better. we have a combo of both resi and commercial lots. although we've never used them till this year, a set of wings on a V might be faster than an 810.

too bad you're pretty far from jerre's in Erie. our 810 is there getting an erie special.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Just bought a 2011 F350 CrewCab Diesel SWB and put a new Salt Dogg 2000 Poly V-Box in it and I have ordered a new Boss Poly VXT 8'2"($4990.00 uninstalled). Have friends with Blizzards, I do not feel that they are that much faster than the Boss and they have a lot more problems with them than I have with my Boss. Also, they aren't worth a dam when you are trying to open up deep snow or drifted lots or lanes/drives. My last Boss was 4 years old and never did anything to it other than change the fluid. I feel the Boss is a lot heavier built and more reliable. IMO !


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

We have both the boss Vplows as well as blizzard 810's and hands down i would take the wideout the price may be a little higher but for how efficent they are and the time you will beable to pick up on some of the lots it easily will pay itself off.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1094569 said:


> I'd still go Blizzard though. 855 lbs. is a bit too much to me to be rattling and bouncing around on a chain.


....An XLS weighs a 1000#s and does just Fine on the Front of my Truck



Raymond S.;1092061 said:


> No this isn't another "What plow should I buy" thread...well kinda. I'm putting a new plow on a 2011 F350 single cab single wheel. I had pretty much decided on a 9'2" VXT but then thought I'd give Western a call on the wideout. Got quoted $6300 installed on the Wideout and he said they pretty much stopped selling V plows as everyone is going to the wideout because of the extra width vs. a V in scoop position, etc. So I talk to the Boss guy and get quoted $5200 installed on the 9'2" VXT, and he says everyone's getting rid of the wideouts and going back to the V's because of the reliability vs. the wideout.
> So I would like some real world feedback on what you guys are installing on your trucks today, new, with having the option of both. Not necessarily what you "would" buy if you could or why your V is better because it's paid for, etc. I need to get this hammered out in the next week or so. Real world feedback is appreciated.
> Oh, primary use will be 20k-60k sq. ft. rectangular lots. I'm coming from mostly 8' straight blades with wings.
> 
> ...


You have to choose a plow on a couple of different criteria.....Dealer support is Huge...Also, you have to match the plow to the sites you are planning to use it on...From what i read...I would go with a Power Plow ( XLS, Wideout, Blizzard)...If you said you were going to do Mostly Diveways with some commercial sprinkled in i would have said a V.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you considered a Snow Dogg XP?

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html

Stainless moldboard, but of course still the chain. Lower cost than a DD plow, and feedback seems to be very good on Buyers quality and support.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1094860 said:


> Have you considered a Snow Dogg XP?
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowDoggXP.html
> 
> Stainless moldboard, but of course still the chain. Lower cost than a DD plow, and *feedback seems to be very good on Buyers quality and support*.


Plow has not even seen a snow flake and its the Greatest thing since sliced Bread...:laughing::laughing:...If i painted my XLS red and put Boss stickers on it..You would say thats the Greatest Plow EVER!!!!!....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you painted your XLS red, we would call it a Wideout.

I was speaking of Buyers product support in general......


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1094872 said:


> If you painted your XLS red, we would call it a Wideout.
> 
> I was speaking of Buyers product support in general......


OK..Paint it Silver( I know its stainless) and Put Snow Puppy on it..It would be the Greatest Ever...Just having a Littttle Fun...Sorry .....:waving:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Matson Snow;1094834 said:


> ....An XLS weighs a 1000#s and does just Fine on the Front of my Truck


Good for you. I don't want that much weight bouncing up and down on the front end of MY truck. You can do whatever you want.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ajslands;1092156 said:


> get the red one!
> 
> what kind of lots are you doing?


They're both red skippy.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1095258 said:


> Good for you. I don't want that much weight bouncing up and down on the front end of MY truck. You can do whatever you want.


The newer Fishers, at least the XV, have bumpstops for the A-frame. This keeps the chaine tight, eliminating the bouncing around. But it only works when the blade is fully up. If you need/want to keep it down for more air to the radiator, stay away from the railroad trucks.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i too am curious about the snow dogg xp plows.

my blizzard dealer is a hack whom also does snow plowing and i do everything i can to take business from him after how he treated us and the issues we had with our plow.

buyers has ALOT of dealers around here compared with the handful of blizzard dealers, so if i hear good things i may be interested in switching over.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1095311 said:


> The newer Fishers, at least the XV, have bumpstops for the A-frame. This keeps the chaine tight, eliminating the bouncing around. But it only works when the blade is fully up. If you need/want to keep it down for more air to the radiator, stay away from the railroad trucks.


XLS has them to...You can get 2 different sizes...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1095258 said:


> Good for you. I don't want that much weight bouncing up and down on the front end of MY truck. You can do whatever you want.


Pinky...What kind of plow are you running....How much does it weigh...


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Pinky has a snowbear!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I was considering the snow dogg but it is a fixed scoop plow. It expands from a 8' scoop to a 10' scoop. It does not straight blade.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

This truck is going to be strictly commercial lots with the occasional residential if need be, but for the most part it will be dedicated to commercial. I think I'm leaning towards the wideout but now I'm considering the blizzard vs. western. A good friend of mine just got the blizzard and is impressed with it (of course he hasn't used it yet.) The price is pretty much identical between the blizzard and western. I haven't done any research on the blizzard yet but I will. Options still open, but time is running out. Good news though, the truck should be sitting in the shop tomorrow waiting for the plow so that piece of the puzzle is put together.

Oh, and I haven't given SnowDogg any thought because I've never seen one out on the road around here. If there's a dealer around I wouldn't have the slightest clue as to who it was. Not that they're bad, just don't know anything about them.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I will add that I know a company who uses a blizzard pp strictly for a mobile home community with about 5 miles of blacktop to do and they havent had a problem with it, and its been around I think about 6 years???


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517;1095311 said:


> The newer Fishers, at least the XV, have bumpstops for the A-frame. This keeps the chaine tight, eliminating the bouncing around. But it only works when the blade is fully up. If you need/want to keep it down for more air to the radiator, stay away from the railroad trucks.


That's good news for the chain lift guys, but I still refuse to buy a Wideout for the last mentioned reason. 855 lbs. on a bouncing chain is no fun. I'd rather have a Blizzard PP any day simply because of the direct lift.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Matson Snow;1095370 said:


> Pinky...What kind of plow are you running....How much does it weigh...


9' 2" Boss Poly VX-T, 852 lbs., no bouncing.  Direct lift is a wonderful thing. My problem is not with the weight of the plow and picking it up. My problem is the weight of the plow bouncing into the air when you hit a frost heave and then coming down plus gravity and momentum.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Raymond S.;1095889 said:


> This truck is going to be strictly commercial lots with the occasional residential if need be, but for the most part it will be dedicated to commercial. I think I'm leaning towards the wideout but now I'm considering the blizzard vs. western. A good friend of mine just got the blizzard and is impressed with it (of course he hasn't used it yet.) The price is pretty much identical between the blizzard and western. I haven't done any research on the blizzard yet but I will. Options still open, but time is running out. Good news though, the truck should be sitting in the shop tomorrow waiting for the plow so that piece of the puzzle is put together.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't given SnowDogg any thought because I've never seen one out on the road around here. If there's a dealer around I wouldn't have the slightest clue as to who it was. Not that they're bad, just don't know anything about them.


Get the Blizzard if your truck can handle the weight.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

hey pinky
was lookin at the dogg vee and the 8.6 ex with fold up wings the other plow the offer is a kinda like a wideout but more like the blizzard speed wing.No real straight blade left ---right with a wing sorta and scoop completely straight there both pretty well built like you were sayin . What about a the weight of the 8.6 pro plus with western wings?????? or the ex with the buyers wings???????


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1096127 said:


> 9' 2" Boss Poly VX-T, 852 lbs., no bouncing.  Direct lift is a wonderful thing. My problem is not with the weight of the plow and picking it up. My problem is the weight of the plow bouncing into the air when you hit a frost heave and then coming down plus gravity and momentum.


You don't seem to understand that the plow is pulled tightly against the bump stops so there is no mevement while driving. You don't "trust" a chain with that much weight? Interesting....


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

plowguy43;1096426 said:


> You don't seem to understand that the plow is pulled tightly against the bump stops so there is no mevement while driving. You don't "trust" a chain with that much weight? Interesting....


I get that, but it must be all the way up in the air cutting air flow to key elements. Never said anything about not trusting the chain, although I have had them break on me.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

DIRISHMAN;1096173 said:


> hey pinky
> was lookin at the dogg vee and the 8.6 ex with fold up wings the other plow the offer is a kinda like a wideout but more like the blizzard speed wing.No real straight blade left ---right with a wing sorta and scoop completely straight there both pretty well built like you were sayin . What about a the weight of the 8.6 pro plus with western wings?????? or the ex with the buyers wings???????


Cannot comment on Snow Dogg products, but if I remember correctly, an 8 ft. 6" Pro Plus weighs 821 lbs. I have no clue how much the Western Wings weigh. Remember, that weight is minus your undercarriage. If your truck can handle it, I would just get a Wideout or a Blizzard Power Plow if you have a dealer in the area. Power Plows will be 10 times more productive any ways.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You can carry the Western Wings, one in each hand pretty easy. I would say 40-50 lbs each. Any plow with wings will be quick. The wideout will be the fastest in wide open areas but if your carrying snow to set locations and MVP with wings will out produce the wideout.
I own a 810 Blizzard, a MVP Plus with wings and a 8' Pro Plus with wings. If I had to choose only 1 it would be the MVP.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

cet;1097008 said:


> You can carry the Western Wings, one in each hand pretty easy. I would say 40-50 lbs each. Any plow with wings will be quick. The wideout will be the fastest in wide open areas but if your carrying snow to set locations and MVP with wings will out produce the wideout.
> I own a 810 Blizzard, a MVP Plus with wings and a 8' Pro Plus with wings. If I had to choose only 1 it would be the MVP.


What size is your MVP?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

8'6". The 9'6" would be really heavy with wings.


----------



## agustofson (Dec 10, 2009)

well, we've had a blizzard 810 since 03/04? and are still using it. will push way more snow scooped than a 9'2" boss v. only suggestion, put the thicker cutting edges on the wings...or maybe things have changed and this isn't an issue. besides, nobody wants to spend all winter replacing springs on a boss...


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok. question for you Blizzard guys. My dealer says he sells 30 810s to every 1 8611, why is that? The price is $6445 for the 810 and $6566 for the 8611lp, out the door installed. The 8611 is a foot wider when opened up and only 6" wider when closed. He didn't really have a reason other than the 810 is more well known than the 8611 series. What's your take?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Because the 8611lp is heavy. A lot of plow for 2500 and 3500 trucks.

Your F350 could probably handle it.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

cet;1097065 said:


> Because the 8611lp is heavy. A lot of plow for 2500 and 3500 trucks.
> 
> Your F350 could probably handle it.


Some brands fare better than others.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Your right, but I will stick to my GM's


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1097068 said:


> Some brands fare better than others.


But none are immune...


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

cet;1097065 said:


> Because the 8611lp is heavy. A lot of plow for 2500 and 3500 trucks.
> 
> Your F350 could probably handle it.


66lbs make that much of a difference? I could see on a 3/4 ton but a 1 ton?


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Raymond S.;1097086 said:


> 66lbs make that much of a difference? I could see on a 3/4 ton but a 1 ton?


I can't see 66 lbs making or breaking that decision. That like 2 bags of dog food...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1097068 said:


> Some brands fare better than others.


Just saw pics today of a cracked frame on an F-350.........


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

2COR517;1097089 said:


> Just saw pics today of a cracked frame on an F-350.........


Did you grab a copy? And off of what year 350?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

gtstang462002;1097090 said:


> Did you grab a copy? And off of what year 350?


No. Why?


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

2COR517;1097095 said:


> No. Why?


I like to see weak points. What caused the crack?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah...and again what year?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

gtstang462002;1097096 said:


> I like to see weak points. What caused the crack?


Well, there was a big plow involved. That would my first guess.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

2COR517;1097103 said:


> Well, there was a big plow involved. That would my first guess.


And quite possibly a curb or some other inanimate object.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

It used to be over a 100lb difference, if it's only 66 I would go for the LP if you are only doing large wide open lots. If you have any drive thru's the LP could be too big.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517;1097089 said:


> Just saw pics today of a cracked frame on an F-350.........


Okay. What does that have to do with how much a suspension drops when you hang heavy plows off the front end? Any frame can crack given the right conditions.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A GM suspension can carry most any plow without drooping if properly set up.

All without a back breaking ride when empty.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR517;1098138 said:


> A GM suspension can carry most any plow without drooping if properly set up.
> 
> All without a back breaking ride when empty.


I agree, yet I haven't had a broken back yet while driving my Dodge. My 04 has some cushy seats actually.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

plowguy43;1098357 said:


> I agree, yet I haven't had a broken back yet while driving my Dodge. My 04 has some cushy seats actually.


I am with you my super duty is a comfortable ride as well. Heated and cooled seats with plenty of cushion under them.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517;1098138 said:


> A GM suspension can carry most any plow without drooping if properly set up.
> 
> All without a back breaking ride when empty.


You have fun cranking torsion bars and adding Timbrens and other shiet. I'll just hook up to the plow and drive away, thanks.

As for the ride, I really like my 6k rated springs. In fact, I think I like them more than my old 4400 FGAWR rated ones.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to pick up the truck tomorrow but to get an extra $1k upfitter rebate I need to bring along a receipt for my plow. So first thing in the a.m. I'm going up to put in my order. Thinking I'll go with the 8611lp. I've got all night to think about it but seems like the best choice for me at this point. All this and I just blew a tranny in one of the trucks tonight. Hell of a week I tell ya.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1098968 said:


> You have fun cranking torsion bars and adding Timbrens and other shiet. I'll just hook up to the plow and drive away, thanks.
> 
> As for the ride, I really like my 6k rated springs. In fact, I think I like them more than my old 4400 FGAWR rated ones.


I can crank my T-bars in five minutes. How long did it take you to change those springs?

And if leaf springs are so good, why did you have to change them anyway?


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

2COR517;1097089 said:


> Just saw pics today of a cracked frame on an F-350.........


I've seen cracked frames on Macks too... 

-Phillip


----------



## KrisR (Sep 12, 2009)

for rectangular lots where you can windrow the snow, i would get the wide out, it will be faster, you wont have any spill off, i have a wide out and love it, i went from an 8' plow with prowings and the advantages are, like i said b4 windrowing, back dragging with the 10' straight blade, the blade is heavy enough where it wont ride up on the snow, also, when you start to push your windrow to its final destination, i put the plow in the scoop position, then angle and put one wing out, this allows you to carry the pile further with less spill off, and thus plowing faster. the only thing that i found that was annoying about the wideout is, if the pavement is somewhat dry, the plow will sometimes bounce on the rubber wings.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm curious as to what the OP ended up with.


----------

